# Hard head rumor



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

went to Bushwood this morning to see if the rumor of croakers coming up were true, we didnt catch any and a regular there said they arnt in yet maybe the cold front stalled them. started fishing using bloods and cut bunker to see what the wp and cats were up to, no wp but the blue cats are all over the place! we filled the guys coolers with some nice blues from 18 -24" they will be eating catfish Mcnuggets for a long time.
View attachment 7397
i know i put 7-8 in the cooler myself


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Croaker rumor*

I spoke with an angler who saw croaker being caught at Point Look Out last week from the river side the person was using shrimp for bait, I do trust this person


----------



## tonymac (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes sir..shripm is the goto bait when there moving in...and it's alot sturdier than bloodworms


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Great report Sam have not been to Bushwood in a while, probably because if your not the first three people on that small pier you can forget it...


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

this time of year you can fill multiple coolers with catfish at BushWood, I will propably fish the wharf more so BW this year! I just got back from norfolk this morning and hardhead are being caught everywhere and have been getting them down there for a couple weeks says the locals! I didn't take any gear with me so i did not fish while there! I truly believe they are here in big numbers just not getting to many on hook & line yet!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh yeah supercast what time did you fish down there! Did you fish any at night or just during the day?


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Croaker D said:


> Oh yeah supercast what time did you fish down there! Did you fish any at night or just during the day?


from what I know from the last time I went you cannot fish at night, but hopefully Sam can answer that for me...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

im sure its dawn to dusk there now. we gave them a buffet with bws, ews, carolina medium shrimp from the wharf and bunker. bunker fillets did better than the rest


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

oh ok that is what I thought, they kicked me out last time I went at night and was the only person on the pier (didn't even get a chance to set a rod up)..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Rtifs (Aug 18, 2011)

You guys are fancy with your baits. I use the cheapest hot dogs I can find, and the cats love’em.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Rtifs said:


> You guys are fancy with your baits. I use the cheapest hot dogs I can find, and the cats love’em.


Yep, take those dogs and cut them into bait size chunks, sprinkle some garlic salt on them, put um in a zip lock bag the day before and you're good to go. Cats really like that touch of garlic.

BTW read a report this morning that the first good catch of croakers we checked in at the Tackle Box in Lexington Park. Thet were caught at the mouth of the PAX.


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

catman said:


> Yep, take those dogs and cut them into bait size chunks, sprinkle some garlic salt on them, put um in a zip lock bag the day before and you're good to go. Cats really like that touch of garlic.
> 
> BTW read a report this morning that the first good catch of croakers we checked in at the Tackle Box in Lexington Park. Thet were caught at the mouth of the PAX.


I hear the same...called down there was told the same...My Team Alabama Rods and Okuma Cedros 40's are looking to stretch out a bit!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

All i will say is i got out last night and also met p&s brother fish-on and guys they are not rumors they are here and yes they are biting hook & line line from shore ! Go put your time in & be rewarded! My first croakers this yr april 5 , last year april 7 its only about to get better!


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Way to go D


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey fishhunter it got a little chilly out last night i only got a few but it was just fun and i was really excited to see them with my own eyes and confirm them here for myself, also to meet a fellow fisherman from this site and both of us were just giving it a shot and we actually got a couple of HH!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Croaker D said:


> also met p&s brother fish-on


Nice meeting you also. Dem croaker have been batter and fried....yum!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I only got 2 more after you left fish-on, but i sure had a blast!


----------

